# Calculo de iluminación con leds



## plasen (Nov 28, 2008)

hola estoy interesado en realizar iluminacion con leds.

me gustaria que alguien me echaria una mano a la hora de calcular en nº de leds de 5mm necesarios para iluminar una zona de 3 metros de alta partiendo de los datos de la hoja de caracteristicas.

agradezco vuestra respuesta. un saludo


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 28, 2008)

Y... todo depende del nivel de iluminacion que necesites... a partir de ahi entran en juego varios factores como la apertura de los leds, la potencia de los mismos (las milicandelas), etc


----------



## plasen (Nov 28, 2008)

de acuerdo , el nivel de iluminacion no lo tengo muy claro porque trato de realizar una iluminacion a base de leds ir para que una camara de ir tenga una vision buenoa en una longitud dee 3 metros.

El amgulo de apertura seria de unos 30 º , pero a esa cuestion es a la que me refiero, teniendo esos datos de la hoja de caracteristicas del diodo como puedo calcular los diodos que tengo que poner para obtener unos 100 lux ( considerado una iluminacion de interior general.

el objetibo es obtener un metodo para calcular cualquier iliminacion.


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 29, 2008)

No es nada facil lo que pides por que intervienen muchas variables muy complejas de analizar, de entrada los fabricantes generalmente dan la intensidad de los leds en candelas y tu las estas solicitando en lux, como son unidades de medida distinta (la candela es puntual y el lux es por area) se tiene que aplicar una conversion, pero resulta que ese tipo de conversiones depende mucho de los factores externos que intervengan, por ejemplo si hay otras fuentes de luz, a que distancia, la longitud de onda de cada una y hasta el patron de radiacion que esten dando

En mi opinion resolver esta pregunta requeriria una carrera de ingenieria completa, asi que mejor aplica el metodo facil... construye una placa con un numero de leds conocidos (10, 20, o lo que consideres necesario) ilumina el area con esa placa y despues ve añadiendo placas identicas hasta lograr la iluminacion que necesites... 

Contando el numero de leds que se ven en fotos de camaras CCD sacadas de internet podemos saber que tipicamente tienen de 6 a 10 leds, ese dato de puede servir para el experimento...


----------



## plasen (Nov 29, 2008)

Esa era mi idea inicial,la de prueba -error, pero en el proyecto me pedian un calculo aunque seria aprosimado de el numero de leds necesarios,.

agradeceria que me colgaran algun enlace en el que hacen algo similar, o esplicar los pasoas a seguir para un calculo en una sitiacion dada, bamos algo de información sobre el tema, porque yo no encuentro nada.


Por otr0 lado no encuentro en nunguna hoja de caracteristicas , las candelas q ue proporciona un led ir
, encuentro la potencia, longuitud de onda y poco mas parametrtos interesantes para estos calculos


----------



## juvehol (Abr 12, 2011)

amigo para conversion de mcd a lm es necesario conocer el angulo de apertura de los leds ya que los lumens hacen referencia es a flujo luminoso mientras que mcd hace referencia a intensidad. en este enlace esta la conversion sencilla, http://www.ohmslawcalculator.com/mcd_to_lumens.php sin embargo seria necesario hacer un estudio mas detallado incluyendo el color de paredes, pisos y techo.


----------

